# Orient Mako 1



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

View Advert


*Orient Mako 1*

Blue or Pepsi mako wanted. Must be mk1 NOT a mako 2 or 3 or XL.....

condition must be very good and an unworn watch would be great.

Thanks.




*Advertiser*




mrbarry



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

